# I'm on leave......



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

What were the first words you recieved on getting home on leave?

Mine were nearly always "When are you going back?"

'ome sweet 'ome!! :-(


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm highly amused! I always thought my son was being a bit silly but now I see that it is universal! (Thumb)


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Nov 1, 2005)

i got the same when are you going back and did you bring any clothing coupens you got them with your emergency card in leu of a ration book.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

mine{any money mam} no don't unpack them(Hippy)(Jester)


----------



## PADDY (Oct 6, 2005)

YES,
always

Paddy


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

In adition to the ubiquitous, "Oh, are you on leave? When are you going back?" there was a slightly more acceptable variant - "Oh, are you on leave? How long are you home for this time?"


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

i haven,t seen you for ages when are you going back?[=P](Jester)


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

When I did my National Service my mother expected that I would be on call 24/7. She always greeted me with "What on earth are you doing here". (Sad)


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep - always got "How long you home for?" then "When are you going back?".

Then from the neighbours - "Oh no - you're back then?" - (I had a Panasonic 90 Watt quad system in the lounge!!) (Jester)

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Mother always said hope you are not home to cause trouble before you go back. Few days later what times your train.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

"When are you going to get a proper job"
(My mum)


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

sparks69 said:


> "When are you going to get a proper job"
> (My mum)


Two things sparks69.She was right and you should of perfected the art of sending flowers1(Jester)


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember being on holiday having an evening meal and we got chatting to the people at the next table ,where do you work asked one of the crowd up pops my misus with the reply oh he doesnt work he goes to sea .


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good one! (Thumb) I think you've just topped them all! (Jester)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

My mum tried to be diplomatic and asked when I wanted my washing ready.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Always will remember the barman at my local The New Inn in Greasby founded in 16.. something. Walk in the first day home and before I reach the bar my pint of 'brown over bitter' is being poured and 'welcome back John, how long for this time?' is asked.

I still look forward to the first pint when I get over to U.K.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I recall going home on leave to Cowes, on the Isle of Wight, and walking into my local to a chorus of "Oh Gawd, it's 'im again. Look what the cat's brought in!"

Times changed though, sadly. My drink in the Blacksmith's Arms was a pint of brown and mild, known locally as a "boilermaker", normally shortened to "A boiler please." In later years I came home and walked into a local bar and as usual ordered a boiler. "A what?" the barman asked, bewildered. 
"A boilermaker."
"What in God's name is that?"
"It's a pint, made up of half a pint of Mews mild ale topped with a bottle of brown."
"Um...You do know the Mews brewery is closed, don't you? I can offer you a nice pint of acidic Worthington's bitter..."
"Oh well...I'll have a large rum and a jar of pickled onions then!"


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

I know how you all feel? My brother used to give a lift home from the Ulster Prince/ U Monarch with the words what did you bring? However when I was going back I had to find my own way to the Heysham ferry. After a few days at home then it was the same when are you going back?
Cheers,
Alex C .


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Its worse when they say "why are you here" and "when are you going back"
and thats when you have just knocked on the door Tony


----------

